

Some guy is really upset about Chrome's dppx  dpi warnings - jjeaton
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=336276#c17

======
tmikaeld
I am also upset about this, it makes debugging harder for no reason.

And still no 64-bit Chrome on OS X.

~~~
jjeaton
It's definitely annoying, but not deserving of the vitriol in that comment.

~~~
protester
It seems this bug is not his only complaint (If you read his signature). But I
agree with you.

